# [Risolto] Input/output error

## Shocker580

Salve a tutti, ho un problema non del tutto chiaro.

Utilizzando amuled, dopo qualche ora (se non giorno) di utilizzo del demone da errori di impossibilità nella scrittura, a quel punto anche da root la device in questione è totalmente inaccessibile:

```
linux storage # ls

ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
```

mount la vede ancora come 

```
/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/storage type ext3 (rw,noatime,commit=0)
```

e con dmesg trovo questi errori

```
Jan 11 15:07:38 localhost kernel: [167264.001501] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code

Jan 11 15:07:38 localhost kernel: [167264.001503] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Jan 11 15:07:38 localhost kernel: [167264.001507] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 19 2d 87 ff 00 00 08 00

Jan 11 15:07:38 localhost kernel: [167264.001516] end_request: I/O error
```

L'unico modo per riavere l'unità funzionante è il reboot (durante il quale durante la sessione del BIOS il pc si freeza durante la lettura degli hdd). Spegnendo e riaccendendo riparte normalmente.

A questo punto ho tentato con alcuni tool per lo smartcontrol e non risultano errori. Cosa può essere ? amuled che fa casino ? hard disk alla frutta ? Controller sata morto ?

Sperando in una mano.. saluti  :Sad: Last edited by Shocker580 on Wed Jan 26, 2011 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ciro64

Cavetto sata un po' "cotto" ?

Proverei a cambiarlo; (mi capitò coi dvdrom sata).

----------

## Shocker580

Cavo cambiato, vediamo, ci spero poco  :Sad: 

----------

## Shocker580

Niente da fare, dopo altre ore di lavoro ancora:

```
linux fabio # mkdir /mnt/storage/a

mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/storage/a': Input/output error
```

 :Mad: 

----------

## Shocker580

Aggiungo un dettaglio, in seguito al reboot software il sistema si blocca durante la ricerca dell'hardware SATA (e non vede nemmeno il primo hard disk quello dove ho gentoo), riesco a farlo ripartire solo in seguito ad uno spegnimento fisico..

Possibile nessuno abbia avuto un problema simile ??  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Aggiungo un dettaglio, in seguito al reboot software il sistema si blocca durante la ricerca dell'hardware SATA (e non vede nemmeno il primo hard disk quello dove ho gentoo), riesco a farlo ripartire solo in seguito ad uno spegnimento fisico..

 

Secondo me è colpa dello spinterogeno, o di quell'altro coso... il chipset della scheda madre.

Dipende dalla versione della scheda  :-)

Hai controllato le temperature del processore/scheda madre/hard disk? Se sono alte, hai provato a lasciare aperto il case?

----------

## Shocker580

Le temperature sono nella norma, la scheda madre è una Asus P5GD1 PRO (Intel 915P Express), perché?

----------

## xdarma

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> la scheda madre è una Asus P5GD1 PRO (Intel 915P Express), perché?

 

Perché quelle con lo spinterogeno non sono supportate da linux...  :-)

Faceva parte della battuta ma non era molto chiara (e forse neanche divertente).

Comunque facendo un giro su google.it/linux sembra che la tua scheda abbia qualche problemino di compatibilità in funzione della versione del bios e del controller SATA aggiuntivo.

Puoi controllare che il tuo bios sia aggiornato e quale controller SATA stai usando?

----------

## Shocker580

Ho già l'ultimo BIOS disponibile, aggiungo che questo pc ha già avuto un passato glorioso con linux senza alcun problema, poi l'ho usato per un 5 anni con windows ora sono tornato a linux per usarlo come "server". Aggiungo che ho dovuto disabilitare il supporto al ACPI perché la live (come anche il kernel installato) si freezano durante l'avvio.

```
linux fabio # dmesg | grep -i ata

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffb0000 - 000000007ffbe000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ffb0000 - 000000007ffbe000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0001000000 - 000178aa8c]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000] Memory: 2056796k/2096832k available (3639k kernel code, 452k absent, 39584k reserved, 2990k data, 368k init)

[    0.121611] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.562120] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 10

[    1.562483] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xcbdffc00 port 0xcbdffd80 irq 10

[    1.562841] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 10

[    1.563231] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xcbdffc00 port 0xcbdffe80 irq 10

[    1.563896] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    1.563914] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: found PCI INT A -> IRQ 3

[    1.564164] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: sharing IRQ 3 with 0000:00:1d.2

[    1.564435] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.564541] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    1.564953] scsi5 : ata_piix

[    1.565378] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    1.565585] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    1.766317] ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CD-ROM SH-C522C, TS03, max UDMA/33

[    1.766529] ata5.01: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182D, SB07, max UDMA/33

[    1.807184] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.813181] ata5.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.868017] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.868237] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.286022] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.286252] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.288306] ata1.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6L200M0, BANC1E00, max UDMA/133

[    2.288512] ata1.00: 398297088 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (not used)

[    2.288741] ata3.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6L300S0, BACE1G10, max UDMA/133

[    2.288946] ata3.00: 586114704 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.291717] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.292144] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.302150] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6L200M0   BANC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.305199] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6L300S0   BACE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.415578] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    2.416548] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6144k

[   11.029350] EXT3-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode
```

Se fosse una incompatibilità software, perché quando riavvio subito dopo il blocco, il BIOS non trova più periferiche SATA?

----------

## xdarma

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Aggiungo che ho dovuto disabilitare il supporto al ACPI perché la live (come anche il kernel installato) si freezano durante l'avvio.

 

Cercando, ho visto qualcuno che imposta acpi=force

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Se fosse una incompatibilità software, perché quando riavvio subito dopo il blocco, il BIOS non trova più periferiche SATA?

 

Anche a me sembra un problema hardware ma dovresti fare delle prove tipo spostare il connettore del disco che da problemi da sata3 a sata2 o sata4.

Il risultato di lspci -n può essere utile.

----------

## Shocker580

Con l'ACPI le ho provate davvero tutte, l'unico modo per farlo partire con le ACPI è scollegare tutte le periferiche USB ma visto che il computer spesso lo riavvio da remoto è molto scomodo quindi alla fine ho dovuto impostare ACPI=off come opzione a grub.

Per quanto riguarda lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2580 (rev 04)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2581 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:2668 (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2660 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2662 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2658 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2659 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:265a (rev 03)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:265b (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:265c (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev d3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2640 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:266f (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2652 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:266a (rev 03)

01:09.0 0480: 1131:7134 (rev 01)

02:00.0 0200: 11ab:4362 (rev 19)

04:00.0 0300: 10de:0622 (rev a1)
```

----------

## xdarma

```
00:1f.1 0101: 8086:266f (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2652 (rev 03)
```

Corrispondono a:

```
82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller   ata_piix

82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller   ata_piix,ahci
```

qui puoi trovare qualche spunto, ma non una soluzione.

Ma se riavvii subito, nel senso che non aspetti che si blocchi amuled, hai sempre il problema di riconoscimento dei dischi da parte del bios?

----------

## Shocker580

Ma amuled non si blocca mai, lo ritrovo fermo sia in download che in upload in quanto non riesce ad accedere più alla device; quindi pieno di errori ma non bloccato..

Provo a cambiare porta SATA..

----------

## 0pipe0

Mi puzza di harddisk danneggiato ... hai provato a metterlo sotto un altro pc?

----------

## Shocker580

No, quello che è strano e che l'hard disk ha sempre funzionato bene sotto windows, ora che ho messo linux e l'ho riformattato ecco i problemi.. Inoltre software come smartctl e quelli ufficiali maxtor dicono che l'hard disk è perfettamente in salute.. Comunque rumori assurdi ne sta facendo ultimamente in effetti..

----------

## Shocker580

Ancora input/output error.. Non mi resta che provare un'altro hdd sata..

----------

## djinnZ

CONFIG_ATA__ACPI=N oppure libata.noacpi=1 in linea di comando lo hai già provato?

controlla che siano impostati 

ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=Y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=Y

CONFIG_SCSY_LOGGING=Y

almeno o non vedrai niente

Per rumori assurdi cosa intendi?

Controlla la ram (in genere il freeze del bios al riconoscimento del disco o del kernel all'inizializzazione dell'orologio o dei dischi sono legate a questo) e bada se per caso non hai un qualche errore per cpu context corrupt e cambia la batteria CMOS (od almeno controlla se il voltaggio è buono).

Controlla con un tester le alimentazioni +12 e +5, non è che hanno valori inferiori a 12 o 5 volt o sono caratterizzate da una continua variazione (+/- 0.5 v)? In quasto caso può anche essere colpa dell'alimentatore. Non dimenticare che all'avvio c'è il massimo picco di assorbimento.

Nel bios dovrebbe esserci un'opzione per qualcosa come HD delay o simili. Possibile che che per qualche ragione all'HD serva qualche microsecondo in più per partire.

Controlla anche e soprattutto i connettori di alimentazione, il problema sarebbe caratteristico dei vecchi AT ma non vedo perchè i nuovi sata dovrebbero aver risolto il problema.

Sicuro che l'update del bios è andato a buon fine?

Se hai sensori hardware rilevati come winbond 836xx disabilitali nella configurazione del kernel.

Sempre che non hai già fatto tutte queste verifiche.

dimenticavo: quando cambi la batteria rispetta la precauzione di disabilitare l'eventuale password del bios.

----------

## Shocker580

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> CONFIG_ATA__ACPI=N oppure libata.noacpi=1 in linea di comando lo hai già provato?

 

No mai provato, cosa dovrebbe comportare ?

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y (era positivo)

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y (era positivo)

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set (abilito e ricompilo?)

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per rumori assurdi cosa intendi?

  Forti rumori metallici provenienti dall'hard disk in condizioni di apparente riposo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Controlla la ram (in genere il freeze del bios al riconoscimento del disco o del kernel all'inizializzazione dell'orologio o dei dischi sono legate a questo) e bada se per caso non hai un qualche errore per cpu context corrupt e cambia la batteria CMOS (od almeno controlla se il voltaggio è buono).

 

Le ram dovrebbero essere nuove ma cercando nel dmesg ho trovato questa riga:

```
[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
```

 di che si tratta ?

L'orologio è ok, ho sostituito la batteria poche settimane fa (quando il pc aveva ancora windows)

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Controlla con un tester le alimentazioni +12 e +5, non è che hanno valori inferiori a 12 o 5 volt o sono caratterizzate da una continua variazione (+/- 0.5 v)? In quasto caso può anche essere colpa dell'alimentatore. Non dimenticare che all'avvio c'è il massimo picco di assorbimento.

  L'alimentatore è relativamente nuovo e leggendo nel bios i valori sono precisi.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Nel bios dovrebbe esserci un'opzione per qualcosa come HD delay o simili. Possibile che che per qualche ragione all'HD serva qualche microsecondo in più per partire.

   E' regolato a 30secondi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Controlla anche e soprattutto i connettori di alimentazione, il problema sarebbe caratteristico dei vecchi AT ma non vedo perchè i nuovi sata dovrebbero aver risolto il problema.

  Come detto prima l'ali è nuovo e i cavi sembrano perfetti..

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sicuro che l'update del bios è andato a buon fine?

  Come faccio a saperlo ?? Il pc parte e non ho avuto errori durante il flash e il check

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se hai sensori hardware rilevati come winbond 836xx disabilitali nella configurazione del kernel.

  Li tengo attivi solo come modulo e anche senza modulo caricato ho il problema

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> libata.noacpi=1 cosa dovrebbe comportare ?

 Disabiliti la gestione via acpi delle periferiche e dell'interfaccia. L'opzione è stata messa a posta per i controller come il tuo e per i bios più datati che hanno qualche problema. *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set (abilito e ricompilo?)

 ovviamente. Dovrebbe darti qualche informazione in più. Se non altro avrai un log dell'interruzione delle comunicazioni tra HD e controller. *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Forti rumori metallici provenienti dall'hard disk in condizioni di apparente riposo

 Probabile che sia la testina che batte contro il disco. Nella mia esperienza è da considerare perso (all'improvviso smetterà di funzionare, la soluzione, solo per il recupero e degna di un film horror, la puoi trovare in discussioni, proposta da tal koma) ma non so se è questo il caso.

Stiamo parlando di rilievi fatti "ad orecchio". Potrebbe essere benissimo il normale rumore prodotto dalla reinizializzazione. Se in accensione fa lo stesso identico rumore dovrebbe essere normale.

```
[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
```

verifica

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y (il messaggio dovrebbe dipendere da questa opzione, vuol dire che ha rilevato un bios bacato ed ha messo riparo)

e simili. A questo punto andrei a vedere se per caso la dsdt non è bacata (pmtools o iasl).

Tanto vale verificare tutto a questo punto.

Documentati e prova con i parametri pci=noacpi/routeirq e via dicendo acpi=strict etc. (in /usr/linux/Documentation).

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> L'alimentatore è relativamente nuovo e leggendo nel bios i valori sono precisi.

  e costanti immagino. Considera che in questi casi si va per eclusione, verifica ogni possibile problema e se non c'è passi avanti. *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Li tengo attivi solo come modulo e anche senza modulo caricato ho il problema

 Molti produttori hanno personalizzato quei sensori e creano problemi. Dato che lo gestisci come modulo tienilo da parte finchè non hai risolto.

La questione dei connettori è semplice, alle volte si allentano e l'interruzione nell'alimentazione a parte bloccare l'HD alla lunga lo rovina. Almeno questa è la mia esperienza. Li hanno migliorati, non è come un tempo che anche la normale interruzione dell'alimentazione poteva mandarli al creatore, ma si sa che è meglio non stuzzicarli troppo.

Controllali tutti, prova a scambiarli etc.

----------

## Shocker580

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [Disabiliti la gestione via acpi delle periferiche e dell'interfaccia. L'opzione è stata messa a posta per i controller come il tuo e per i bios più datati che hanno qualche problema.

 Ho impostato l'opzione in grub e riavviato.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

 Ricompilato

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Probabile che sia la testina che batte contro il disco. Nella mia esperienza è da considerare perso (all'improvviso smetterà di funzionare, la soluzione, solo per il recupero e degna di un film horror, la puoi trovare in discussioni, proposta da tal koma) ma non so se è questo il caso.

 Mi pongo il dubbio proprio perché il rumore sta aumentando.

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536 a me era a 4096

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y  a me CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y a me era a y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y a me era a y

Devo ricompilare immettendo i tuoi valori ? Di che si tratta ?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y (il messaggio dovrebbe dipendere da questa opzione, vuol dire che ha rilevato un bios bacato ed ha messo riparo)

 Di che tipo di bug si tratta ? Effettivamente noto che il BIOS in questione è un Beta ma anche l'ultimo disponibile.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e simili. A questo punto andrei a vedere se per caso la dsdt non è bacata (pmtools o iasl).
> 
> Tanto vale verificare tutto a questo punto.
> 
> Documentati e prova con i parametri pci=noacpi/routeirq e via dicendo acpi=strict etc. (in /usr/linux/Documentation).

 

Questo esce dalle mie competenze  :Shocked: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> La questione dei connettori è semplice, alle volte si allentano e l'interruzione nell'alimentazione a parte bloccare l'HD alla lunga lo rovina. Almeno questa è la mia esperienza. Li hanno migliorati, non è come un tempo che anche la normale interruzione dell'alimentazione poteva mandarli al creatore, ma si sa che è meglio non stuzzicarli troppo.
> 
> Controllali tutti, prova a scambiarli etc.

 Cambiati, nessun risultato.

Ho ricompilato il kernel e riavviato il sistema, al riavvio il bios si è fermato per circa 30 secondi sul riconoscimento ATA e poi è passato avanti senza riconoscere minimamente l'hard disk in questione, linux non è riuscito a caricare sdb. In oltre, durante il caricamento del kernel, si è fermato per circa altri 30 secondi dando questi errori:

```
[    7.335013] ata2: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[   11.568011] ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

[   17.340012] ata2: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[   21.573011] ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

[   27.345009] ata2: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[   56.619008] ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

[   56.619211] ata2: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[   61.626009] ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

[   61.626210] ata2: reset failed, giving up
```

Che sia davvero il BIOS così bacato ? Forse conviene tornare all'ultima release non beta? Possibile che con windows non ha dato mai problemi ?

Ora notavo che /dev/sdb è totalmente scomparsa..

----------

## djinnZ

l'errore è del disco che non risponde. Non c'entra il bios.

Copia quel che devi copiare e cambia il disco. Quello vecchio provalo su un'altra macchina, per puro scrupolo.

Pare che alle volte sia un problema del chipset ma in qual caso è l'intera piastra madre ad esser cotta.

il thread di cui parlavo, non mi assumo alcuna responsabilità sull'approccio "a mazzate" di koma o sull'apertura del disco suggerita da me. Se vuoi provare i cocci sono tuoi e te li tieni.

I parametri che ti ho indicato (da kernel o da linea di comando) servono tutti a risolvere alcuni problemi con i bios "buggati", finchè sei in fase di test puoi provarli tutti, al peggio ti si blocca il pc.

Non ti spaventare non è nulla di trascendentale. Basta una scorsa nella documentazione del kernel o persino nell'help della configurazione.

Già che ti trovi ti conviene mettere tutto a punto.

----------

## Shocker580

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Pare che alle volte sia un problema del chipset ma in qual caso è l'intera piastra madre ad esser cotta.

  Ti riferisci al mio di problema ?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> I parametri che ti ho indicato (da kernel o da linea di comando) servono tutti a risolvere alcuni problemi con i bios "buggati", finchè sei in fase di test puoi provarli tutti, al peggio ti si blocca il pc.
> 
> Non ti spaventare non è nulla di trascendentale. Basta una scorsa nella documentazione del kernel o persino nell'help della configurazione.
> 
> Già che ti trovi ti conviene mettere tutto a punto.

  Risolto il problema harddisk proverò di certo

----------

## djinnZ

Si, mi riferisco al tuo problema, è possibile che l'intera MB sia da buttare, ma non mi è mai capitato e rientra tra le leggende urbane (o meglio non mi è stata mai data una spiegazione convincente però le confutazioni lo erano ancor meno) ma nel dubbio... non si esclude niente.

----------

## Zizo

Potresti postare l'output del comando

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda
```

cambiando "/dev/sda" nel caso non sia il device dell'hd incriminato.

----------

## Shocker580

```
smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Maxtor DiamondMax 10 family (ATA/133 and SATA/150)

Device Model:     Maxtor 6L300S0

Serial Number:    L60L3K0G

Firmware Version: BACE1G10

User Capacity:    300,090,728,448 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

Local Time is:    Mon Jan 17 14:59:18 2011 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (  39) The self-test routine was interrupted

                                        by the host with a hard or soft reset.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (2283) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 118) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x0021) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   190   181   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       15018

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       708

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   251   238   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       45676

  9 Power_On_Minutes        0x0032   192   192   000    Old_age   Always       -       439h+12m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   252   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       729

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   046   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       36

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       1902

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   199   199   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   253   252   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

204 Soft_ECC_Correction     0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Thermal_Asperity_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   240   240   000    Old_age   Offline      -       162

210 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

211 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

212 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Self-test routine in progress 70%     21056         -

# 2  Extended offline    Aborted by host               70%     21056         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     18521         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Un amico mi ha dato un hard disk sata di prova, effettuo il cambio e vi tengo aggiornati..

----------

## Shocker580

Dopo 10 giorni di hard disk sostitutivo posso confermare che era proprio lui a dare problemi.

Possiamo chiudere. Grazie a tutti

----------

## djinnZ

il [risolto] nel titolo!

----------

